# Low(er) protein good dry dog food for (sensitive stomach) mini dachshund



## vajorie (Jun 23, 2010)

*[Updated] Low(er) protein good dry dog food for (sensitive stomach) mini dachshund*

I'm new here, so I hope I'm doing this ok... 

We've been using Wellness Core for two years or so (since I adopted my mini). 

Upon my vet's suggestion (due to having a sensitive stomach + low amylase levels + intermittent issues with vomiting that has been occuring for quite a long time), I switched my 4-year-old mini dachshund to "Prescription Diet i/d" (by Hill's) a few days ago, but I don't like the ingredients I see there. The reviews on Hill's products (Science Diet) are quite bad too... 

I was wondering whether you could suggest me some brands I could look into while my other vet does some additional blood tests in a month or so. I am looking for a low protein (~25-30% or so --ie less than Wellness Core's) quality brand dry dog food... 

I've looked at a few dog food analysis sites, and the brands they list (as best) tend to be very high on protein. The other ones I've found were: 

- Wellness "Super5Mix" Small Breed
- Artemis Fresh Mix Small Breed
- Merrick Grammy's Pot Pie
- Merrick Wilderness Blend
- Blue (Buffalo) "Life Protection" Small Breed Chicken & Brown Rice
- Blue (Buffalo) "Basics" Turkey and Potato Recipe

None of the above except "Blue Basics" say anything about sensitive stomachs, and none give any signs that they are somehow similar to i/d's additional benefits (digestive enzymes)...

Thanks in advance 

Update: I'm now in between Fromm Four Star Chicken and Altemis Small Breed Adult. The former seems to have a single major meat source and says it is semi-allergenic. I'd love to hear your comments.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

id try any of those before resorting to anything science diet. im not even sure your vet knows what the actual issue is, but they definitely saw an opportunity to recommend something they sell in their office (im guessing).

it may be that the Core was just too rich and one of the others would suit him fine.

i cant imagine a dog being healthy over the long run eating thisand it makes me ponder what makes this food cost $3/lb)

Ground Whole Grain Corn, Brewers Rice, Dried Egg Product, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Soy Fiber, Dicalcium Phosphate, Chicken Liver Flavor, Iodized Salt, Potassium Citrate, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Soybean Oil, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Ethoxyquin (a preservative). 

if you think a simple ingredient, single protein diet is something you are looking for, maybe California Natural.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I'd try the Fromm 4 star line. Fromm Family Foods - Gourmet Pet Food, Naturally Holistic Protein levels in the 24% range. It is an all stage food, good for sensitive stomach and allergies. They also have never been involved in a recall, have been in business since the early 1900's, and do not have products wiith ethoxyquin or menadione.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd also suggest California Natural or even Innova. I have a 13 year old Lhasa Apso who had a life of intermittant vomitting episodes that the vets would just tell me was common in Lhasa's. She quit the vomitting entirely on Innova and Californai Natural. She currenty eats EVO which is made by the same company. We worked our way up to the grain free after starting her on the first two. She actually can't eat Wellness at all, it will make her sick again. 

I'd try a different high quality food, long before I'd try anything from Hill's.


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

+1 for California Naturals... it has a very short ingredient list, and a few formulas to choose from (lamb, chicken, herring). we've had great success with it for our one pup with allergies/sensitivities.


----------



## vajorie (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestion. I'll look into California Natural & Fromm. Please let me know if you have any other suggestions


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would definitely recommend this product from California Natural California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato Adult very safe ingredients in fish and sweet potato


----------



## vajorie (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmm, I just noticed that California Natural is from NaturaPet (now owned by P&G). So I'll skip that one  

By the way, any ideas about the brands I listed in the first post?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd put a bullet in my dog before feeding him science diet. Only think scientific about the diet is how do dogs survive on it.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> I would definitely recommend this product from California Natural California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato Adult very safe ingredients in fish and sweet potato


at least in my experience, folks with allergy dogs are ususally looking for limited ingredients and a single protein, but are not necessarily wanting a low protein non meat based food.

this is why i think the limited ingredient diets leave folks with poor choices. this is a food that is mostly barley and oatmeal. if they had used herring meal first, at least there would be some meat content and more than 21% protein. since anyone who uses this has already determined that their dog can handle herring as a protein source, natura might as well have put some more of it in there...and it wouldnt change what is in the food at all.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

vajorie said:


> Hmm, I just noticed that California Natural is from NaturaPet (now owned by P&G). So I'll skip that one
> 
> By the way, any ideas about the brands I listed in the first post?


I understand what you are saying about California Natural, but in your case it may be one of your best choices because it has so few ingredients. Even if you just use a few bags till you know more. I have heard that this is a good brand for sensitive stomachs - also it comes in a "small bite" version. Also, I don't think P&G will have its hooks into this food for several months. whatever you buy today was probably made before the merger anyway.

I have fed wellness small breed with success, but that has 3 or 4 different protein sources in it so it may not be appropriate for your situation. You may just want to look for a food with as few ingredients as possible - I think Wellness has a simple line. Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit uses Bison, Ocean Fish and Millet, so that is one to look at as well as Fromm Four Star which is fairly limited.

Halo does not use any proteins in meal form.


----------

